# Best Mascara?



## LadyBug (May 11, 2009)

What's the best mascara? my mom gave me her tube and it's lasted me, like a year, but i think it's starting to dry out or what ever and i think i need a need tube. but i'd like something different(i have one of the neutrogena ones). i'm dragging Grandpa(or Grandma:?) into Ulta tomorrow while mom has some labs done(breast cancer, chemo) and i'd like a bit of direction before i head into the *jungle*:nerves1. 

not waterproof, just something i can throw on easily, with or with out other makeup(and under or around $10). 

any ideas? i'll love you foreverink iris::coolness:

thanks!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (May 11, 2009)

oh this is going to be a good thread! i always want to know which ones that people really like, because whenever i need to buy more im afraid of buying something that im not going to be happy with. there's only one that i use and i have been happy with its by max factor the non waterproof one. but i would like to venture out. and i think with mascara once you open it its only good for a few months because of bacteria that grows in it and can get into your eye, something like that.


----------



## LadyBug (May 11, 2009)

*NetherlandDwarf wrote: *


> oh this is going to be a good thread! i always want to know which ones that people really like, because whenever i need to buy more im afraid of buying something that im not going to be happy with. there's only one that i use and i have been happy with its by max factor the non waterproof one. but i would like to venture out. and i think with mascara once you open it its only good for a few months because of bacteria that grows in it and can get into your eye, something like that.


ewww:shock::twitch:. i just _really_don't want to spend a ton of money buying a ton of different kinds:rollseyes


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2009)

Well it depends on how much you are willing to spend? Are you going for a more expensive brand like MAC? Or a cheaper brand like Rimmel? If you tell me what kind of budget you have and what brands you are aiming for I should be able to help you out


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 11, 2009)

This is actually the best mascara ever, I love it. I first bought it about a year ago and ever since have kept buying it. Its easy touse, no clumps, and you can build upreally long/think lashes- so no need to change!I also have a friend who is a professional beautician, and she said Rimmel do the best mascaras (except Mac - but that's a bit expensive for me) so there you go, professionally recommended!

http://www.rimmellondon.com/UK/products/eyes/product.aspx?id=318


----------



## LadyBug (May 11, 2009)

@irishbunny-

*LadyBug wrote: *


> not waterproof, just something i can throw on easily, with or with out other makeup(and under or around $10).







@Jess-ooo, that mascara tube is purty


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2009)

Lol, I was going to recommend a rimmel mascara too, Glam eyes is really good, I remember when it first came out I ran down and bought it. That said, I do prefer the new mascara rimmel brought out, called 'Sexy Curves' looks like this. It's got a really good brush on it, keeps all my eye lashes separated and gives them a really nice curve.


----------



## LadyBug (May 11, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Lol, I was going to recommend a rimmel mascara too, Glam eyes is really good, I remember when it first came out I ran down and bought it. That said, I do prefer the new mascara rimmel brought out, called 'Sexy Curves' looks like this. It's got a really good brush on it, keeps all my eye lashes separated and gives them a really nice curve.


haha, i'd love to see the look on my little sister's face if i got that:nastyshe's almost 10.....:coolness::rollseyes)


----------



## irishbunny (May 11, 2009)

Oh and another mascara I have been meaning to get is L'oreal telescopic, it comes really highly recommended.

P.S. I'm going to be all over this topic lol, anything to do with makeup I love, can't wait to see what other people recommend that I haven't got yet, come on people!


----------



## BethM (May 11, 2009)

The last mascara I bought was Urban Decay. I got the non-waterproof kind, then got the "Lingerie and Galoshes" which is a combo, half plumper to go on before the mascara, then there's a waterproofer to go on after, if you want waterproof. It's a little pricey, but I really like Urban Decay's product lines.Not tested on animals!! I also like Clinique's mascara.

I once tried one of those expensive ones that is supposed to make "tubes" of mascara on your lashes. I found it clumped more,and didn't plump up my lashes as much as I wanted. I bought it at Sephora, so I returned it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 11, 2009)

I have this one at the moment, and it's soooooo good:

http://www.maxfactor.co.uk/uk/products/Eyes/Mascara/FalseEffect/shade.aspx?id=652


I also really LOVE Benefit Bad Lash mascara, but it's a little more money...

It's true about not keeping it long either. After 3 months I think it starts to collect bacteria that you just put back onto your eyelashes and can possibly cause eye infections etc. I probably use mine for about 3-5 months and then buy new, not that I've ever had any problems from it. 

I think really cheap mascara is a false economy- it flakes a lot, goes clumpy, isn't properly waterproof and just isn't that great. Whenever I've bought dirt cheap mascaras in the past I've always regretted it and ended up replacing them, so it's cost me more in the long run!




Edit: You reminded me to start a thread that I've been meaning to for a while now, about cosmetics and beauty products in general. I didn't mean to duplicate, but I also didn't want to hijack your whole thread Anna!


----------



## Boz (May 11, 2009)

I like Lash Blast by covergirl. 
http://www.covergirl.com/products/product.jsp?productId=lashblast_mascara

I also use some stuff from Avon. 

I'm not a make expert but that's just what I've used!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 11, 2009)

http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates/products/sp_shaded.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1019&PRODUCT_ID=PROD70451

There is nothing better in my opinion! Its not a full volume mascara, but to be honest if you want full volume like in the adverts its far easier to wear falsies (I do often on nights out) but this one is so nice for separating your lashes and making them long and glossy. It does not clump AT ALL.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 11, 2009)

http://www.covergirl.ca/en_ca/prodimages/lashblast_mascara_1.jpg 
Last blast mascara.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 11, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> http://www.covergirl.ca/en_ca/prodimages/lashblast_mascara_1.jpg
> Last blast mascara.


Yep, I'm a Lash Blast fan too.


----------



## LadyBug (May 11, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Edit: You reminded me to start a thread that I've been meaning to for a while now, about cosmetics and beauty products in general. I didn't mean to duplicate, but I also didn't want to hijack your whole thread Anna!


epp! i love it when i do that/when that happens. it makes me feel less guilty about when i do it............:whistling:embarrassed:


----------



## Brandy456 (May 12, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://www.covergirl.ca/en_ca/prodimages/lashblast_mascara_1.jpg
> ...




It's like a miracle in a bottle lol


----------



## PepnFluff (May 12, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates/products/sp_shaded.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1019&PRODUCT_ID=PROD70451
> 
> There is nothing better in my opinion! Its not a full volume mascara, but to be honest if you want full volume like in the adverts its far easier to wear falsies (I do often on nights out) but this one is so nice for separating your lashes and making them long and glossy. It does not clump AT ALL.


Really, I don't know how you stand it! I find horrible that brush irritates me so bad lol.I've abandoned it in favour of Maybelline define a lash which seems to work good for me and I love it's brush.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 12, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > http://www.covergirl.ca/en_ca/prodimages/lashblast_mascara_1.jpg
> ...


We don't get CoverGirl over here!  I'm sure we used to though, years ago, but I can't remember...


----------



## amundb (May 12, 2009)

I have a related question...I just bought a new tube of mascara, lash exact I believe, because I couldn't get the one I had before. I am having trouble removing the mascara at night...any tips on good eye makeup removers? I have these mineral oil pads, and they're not doing anything to the mascara!


----------



## LadyBug (May 12, 2009)

*amundb wrote: *


> I have a related question...I just bought a new tube of mascara, lash exact I believe, because I couldn't get the one I had before. I am having trouble removing the mascara at night...any tips on good eye makeup removers? I have these mineral oil pads, and they're not doing anything to the mascara!


i like all the neutrogena stuff and it seems to work really well


----------



## BethM (May 12, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *amundb wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have a related question...I just bought a new tube of mascara, lash exact I believe, because I couldn't get the one I had before. I am having trouble removing the mascara at night...any tips on good eye makeup removers? I have these mineral oil pads, and they're not doing anything to the mascara!
> ...



I usually get Sephora's eye makeup remover. 

Before Sephora opened up here, Iused Maybelline, but I found it left my eye area greasy and was annoying to wash off.


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 12, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *amundb wrote: *
> ...



This one is the best thing I've ever used:

http://www.clinique.com/templates/p...1&CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY4916&PRODUCT_ID=PROD660


You only need a tiny blob, and I even just dab a bit under my finger to get rid of any smudges if I'm touching up. It's very very gentle, not in the least bit greasy. I wouldn't be without it!


----------



## Brandy456 (May 12, 2009)

Best thing to take makeup off..
BABY WIPES =)


----------



## irishbunny (May 13, 2009)

Which one did you end up getting?


----------



## LadyBug (May 13, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Which one did you end up getting?



i decided to wait until next week since this round of chemo really wiped mom out(normally after a week she feels like going out a bit and that's what i was counting on) and she didn't feel like going after wards and she wanted to go with me(normally we do a ton of shopping together and since she got cancer we haven't been as much and i think she's missing that, i know i am). so we're going to try to go after labs next week. 

i really like to the look of the lash blast, so i might get that:biggrin2:. when i mentioned that i needed mascara to mom she said something about hypoallergenic or something, so i might end up getting something completely different:rollseyes


----------



## JimD (May 13, 2009)

Maybelline Define-A-Lash


----------



## Maureen Las (May 13, 2009)

I know I'm a spoiler but it affected and changed me when I learned this 


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070801235354AAqahB3


----------



## BethM (May 14, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I know I'm a spoiler but it affected and changed me when I learned this
> 
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070801235354AAqahB3


Great link, angieluv. Another reason why I love Urban Decay. Great products that are not animal-tested.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 14, 2009)

Oncea person see pics of animal testing you'll never buy products that are tested again...
I ruined a fun thread but maybe more people will buy from conpanies that don't test.
Maureen


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 14, 2009)

Maybelline telescopic is pretty good.


----------



## BethM (May 14, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Oncea person see pics of animal testing you'll never buy products that are tested again...
> I ruined a fun thread but maybe more people will buy from conpanies that don't test.
> Maureen


Thank you, Maureen. I just realized that I need to change my shampoo and face wash, as the companies that make them are on the "do test" list, which I didn't know before.


----------



## LadyBug (May 15, 2009)

change in plans. we were in walmart so we decided to look-i ended up getting covergirl lashblast

. i _really_ likeit:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (May 15, 2009)

Cool, enjoy it!
I got a new mascara today too, along with an eyeshadow and two lip balms 
I'm just a tad makeup obsessed.


----------



## PepnFluff (May 15, 2009)

Cool! Do you find it clumps or not? I'm needing a new one and it looks pretty good, just hate the clumping.


----------



## LadyBug (May 15, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Cool! Do you find it clumps or not? I'm needing a new one and it looks pretty good, just hate the clumping.


nope, no clumping so far, but i've only used it once. i really like it so afr, though, it makes them look so long and pretty:coolness:!


----------

